

How to ensure freelance transaction is safe on both sides? - tommaxwell

I&#x27;m finishing up a WordPress site for a client on Elance, and it&#x27;s a fixed-price job with all of the payment being released at the end. However, this client would also like me to set up the site on their hosting account as part of the job. From the client&#x27;s profile, they have paid multiple people for work, so I trust him, but I want to protect myself. How do I ensure that I get paid and he gets what he paid for? Do I send him half the files for the site for 50% payment and then send the other half shortly after for the other half? I was thinking maybe I could upload the site to my own server so he can view it, pay me 50%, then get the other half after setting it up on his hosting account.
======
ulisesrmzroche
I like the way Alan Weiss has on his book The Consulting Bible. It basically
says that half the fee is due on acceptance, with the balance due in x days.
Alternatively, offer a 10 percent professional discount when the full fee is
paid on acceptance. Make it non-cancelable and that the agreed-upon payment
terms are due as described. Let the client postpone or delay any part of the
work as they think it's necessary. Guarantee the quality of your work and
offer them a full-refund if it doesn't.

------
piratebroadcast
How much are you making for a Wordpress site on Elance nowadays? edit: I don't
mean you specifically, I mean people in general. Thanks.

------
octopus
If I'm not mistaken Elance guarantees the payment for certain types of
projects by using an escrow account.

------
blake8086
What could a product or service do that would solve this problem for you?

